# Which gym



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

So Im trying to decide what gym to join as my membership is up on my previous gym.

I'm kinda stuck between my current gym, £10 a month, 2 mins walk from uni, but full of bicep boys and NO ONE puts **** back and theres only one squat rack and bench press rack. Also no options for decline bench

Or

A proper lifting gym, amazing equipment, full of bodybuilders but is £23 a month and a little less convenient for me to get too, would be a 15 min drive.

What are people opinions on that.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

sauceman said:


> So Im trying to decide what gym to join as my membership is up on my previous gym.
> 
> I'm kinda stuck between my current gym, £10 a month, 2 mins walk from uni, but full of bicep boys and NO ONE puts **** back and theres only one squat rack and bench press rack. Also no options for decline bench
> 
> ...


Is that extra 13 pound a month going to help you achieve what you want? 13 a month is only about 3 pound a week. A 15 minute drive isn't much really. Why not be a member of both if you can afford it. A tenner a month isn't much and it's round the corner if you just want a quick workout.


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah it's not much is it! Might just do a month membership for £28 and see if I like it. If not ill go back to my old gym!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Its all about the facilities,if the weights are not going to be enough as you progress and you can't train properly then move on.


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

gearchange said:


> Its all about the facilities,if the weights are not going to be enough as you progress and you can't train properly then move on.


At the £10 a month gym theres a really shortage of dumbbells around the 32kg-38kg mark that really ****s me off! Going to try the proper lifting gym.

Surround yourself with positive people and all that haha


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

sauceman said:


> So Im trying to decide what gym to join as my membership is up on my previous gym.
> 
> I'm kinda stuck between my current gym, £10 a month, 2 mins walk from uni, but full of bicep boys and NO ONE puts **** back and theres only one squat rack and bench press rack. Also no options for decline bench
> 
> ...


Go with the gym that's best equipped for your needs, I've found the gyms that are geared towards muscle, with a good dumbell range, plenty of plates etc have the most knowledgeable people in them as well and when you get to be a regular the advice they give is worth the extra few quid a month, just imo though


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

T100 said:


> Go with the gym that's best equipped for your needs, I've found the gyms that are geared towards muscle, with a good dumbell range, plenty of plates etc have the most knowledgeable people in them as well and when you get to be a regular the advice they give is worth the extra few quid a month, just imo though


Thanks for the input matey, im going to try the lifters gym for a month me thinks!

Cheers everyone


----------

